# Denise (Aviannah's Mom) needs thoughts and prayers



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

About 2 AM this morning, Denise's house caught fire. She, her husband, Avi and their bird Max are safe and unharmed. She and her husband are at a motel with Avi; her son took Max to his house. The fire tore through the attic. The house itself is salvageable but not livable. The areas that were not damaged by the fire have mud and water tracked through them as the firefighters tackled the blaze. I asked her is she needed anything, but said she is numb and in tears but they are fine. She did ask for positive thoughts and prayers. Denise I hope you are able to return home soon. Life can change in a second. Here are some pictures from the fire:






















​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - how awful. I'm so thankful that they're all alright but what a terrible thing to happen. And around the holidays no less. Thank you for letting us know Walter and Denise if there's anything we can do let us know that. I'm so very sorry but things are replaceable, lives aren't so at least you have your loved ones. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG that's awful but thank the Lord everyone is safe. Thoughts and prayers being sent to Denise and hubby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Denise ... I am so sorry this has happened to you and your family. This is heartbreaking. And, even more so, to happen in the middle of the night. Thank God though that you and your loved ones are safe. 

Having experienced a house fire in the past (struck by lightening), it is easy to understand how traumatic and frightening it is. 

Please, Denise, reach out to your Spoiled Maltese family for anything that you need. Of course, we want to be there for you in any way that we can. 

My heart and prayers are with you and your family. 

Walter, thank you forgetting us know.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers are being said as I post this and so glad that they all got out safely. What a very sad way to end the year for them and hope that they are all ok.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no! How devastating for Denise and her husband. I'm so thankful that they escaped without injury.
Denise...we are here for you, please let us know if we can help in any way.
Thoughts and prayers for you...lots of them. xx


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh man!! How awful!!!!! :w00t::huh: 

Their lives will be a mess for several months!!! ...and in the middle of winter....just awful! 


I'm sure they'll need some sort of help in the coming days when things calm down and they start figuring out how to proceed from here.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! How devastating! I'm thankful they are all OK! Sending thoughts and prayers. Yes, please let us know if we can help. in any way.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh no  . So thankful they are safe! Lifting up prayers and yes, if there is anything we can do, please let us know.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear. Let us know what we can do.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, I am so glad they are safe but how frightening. Let us know what we can do.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What sad news! This has happened in our neighborhood as well, even pets (2) were lost! It is such a shock.
Denise, let us know if you have house insurance & if anyone has set up a "go fund" account for your immediate needs.
Praying for you & yours.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, thank you for letting us know. 

Denise, I’m so thankful everyone is safe! Please know that you have an entire Spoiled 
Maltese community holding you and your family close in their thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Denise and her husband are pretty exhausted. I can not imagine the stress. The insurance adjuster is coming in the morning to look at the damage and a disaster recovery company will be there to clean up the water damage in the areas not compromised by the fire. They will have a better sense of how much the insurance will cover and how long they will be displaced. Sweet Avi is not used to being in a motel with all the activity and has been a bit barky. They do not have a gofundme but they local community has been very kind. I told Denise to let me know if they need anything. I have forwarded your kind words to her and she is appreciative. She will try and get on on Tuesday with an update.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update Walter. I feel for them and totally understand Avi's barking. Mine would have us thrown out of there! Hugs and prayers for them!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've been busy with grandkids all day and just checking in. I am so sad to read this news. I cannot even imagine how frightening this must have been for all of them. I'll keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How awful and scary. Thank goodness all are safe, how horrible to happen during the night too. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry this has happened Denise but so thankful that you, your husband, Avi and Max were able to escape the fire. Please keep us posted on how things are going and if you need anything. In the meantime, prayers coming your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMGosh,so glad everyone is safe..I'm sure she's still shellshocked ,but we're here and hopefully can help..


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Horrible news, but I'm glad everyone escaped.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in to say prayers continue! I just can't imagine how awful this is for Denise & family. Poor baby too---I would definitely be "barking." Any word on the cause, Walter? This is always a great fear, esp. this time of year.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

When I got up this morning there was an email from Denise, they were just trying to settle down in the hotel room and get some rest. I am forwarding the posts to her; finds them encouraging and comforting.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> When I got up this morning there was an email from Denise, they were just trying to settle down in the hotel room and get some rest. I am forwarding the posts to her; finds them encouraging and comforting.


Thanks Walter for keeping us updated. I can't stop thinking about how traumatic this must have been for her. I'm so, so happy Denise and family are safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking back to find out if there's anymore news from Denise. She's in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wrote her this morning but have not heard back. She had a busy day ahead of her.


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thinking of Denise and her family...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Denise wrote to me last night around 2:30. I think they are a bit overwhelmed with the damage to the house now that they see it in the daylight. They went to salvage some clothes to wear to work, etc. and began sorting through and cleaning up. Avi spent the day with I think her son and his daughters, but it may have been another family; Denise and her husband spent the day and night at the house, organizing and assessing things. Since they run a business, they need to get that opened this morning and get their employees set for the day and they will be returning to the house.

Denise wanted to tell everyone how much your words of encouragement mean to her. I continue to copy and paste them into an email to her. She also wanted to remind everyone to check your fire extinguishers and fire alarms. Denise had some renovations done to her house and the contractor had not yet rehung the fire extinguishers. She feels if a couple were in place, they would have been better able to contain the fire.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Denise wrote to me last night around 2:30. I think they are a bit overwhelmed with the damage to the house now that they see it in the daylight. They went to salvage some clothes to wear to work, etc. and began sorting through and cleaning up. Avi spent the day with I think her son and his daughters, but it may have been another family; Denise and her husband spent the day and night at the house, organizing and assessing things. Since they run a business, they need to get that opened this morning and get their employees set for the day and they will be returning to the house.
> 
> Denise wanted to tell everyone how much your words of encouragement mean to her. I continue to copy and paste them into an email to her. She also wanted to remind everyone to check your fire extinguishers and fire alarms. Denise had some renovations done to her house and the contractor had not yet rehung the fire extinguishers. She feels if a couple were in place, they would have been better able to contain the fire.


Keeping her in my prayers!
I took my alarms down because they freak out Lacie if they beep...today I will put them back up!!
Also, your local fire department can help with installing them. My daughter's bf is a fireman and interesting enough, when I bought new ones to be installed, he placed them in totally different areas than they were originally placed in my house. He installed them in places a fire would travel in a house, if one were to start. 
For instance, my alarms were dead center on my ceilings. He placed some along walls, in corners of rooms, depending on the room.
So, if anyone has questions on where they should be placed, call your local fire department. They are there to help.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good advise and don't forget CO detectors


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

We're so happy to hear that everyone is ok. It is unfortunate to have the fire incident occurring right on new year. Sending hugs and prayers for Denise and her family.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Pray all gets better for them. This weather is not the best (depending on where they live )for moving around.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is no way to understand just how unsettling this can be for Denise & family---and such a shock along w/the rest of the loss. Thank you Denise for reminding us about fire alarms (which I detest as they always scare me) and extinguishers---we plan to buy another larger one today so we have them in different rooms. I also have a fire blanket which, thankfully, I have never had to use. I do keep it in the pantry for easy reach.
Like Walter earlier said, "life can turn on a dime" so we need to be as prepared as possible & pray we never will need to use this stuff.
Denise, prayers continue for strength & wisdom & fairness w/the insurance adjustor. Let us know how things are going, please. Big hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Denise, thank you for updating Walter when you can. And, thank you, Walter, for the updates. 

But, Denise ... please know, that even for as much as we care and think about you ... please do not feel under any kind of pressure to respond to our posts right now. After all you have just endured with the fire ... it's important, that when you are able, you take little breaks for yourself. 

Your SM family is here for you if and when you need anything. Please give sweet Aviannah gentle hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I heard from Denise last night; she keeps trying to pop in to update, but something always seems to be coming up. they are dealing with multiple insurance people and multiple cleaning crews. They have to keep going over to the house to meet with them. The estimate is that it will be 4-6 months before their home is ready to be occupied again. Right now, they are trying to find a place to rent so that Avi and Max (their bird) can be with them and they feel a little more stable; Max is with their son and Avi is not taking well to the clamor of a motel situation. It sounds like they are not getting much sleep; and the cold is making the situation even worse.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless their hearts! I can't even imagine what it's like for them. And the unbearable cold! I hope they find a home to rent soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers that they find a place to rent real soon. I can't even imagine trying to live out of a motel room.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh!
It is my prayer that God will really show up for them today & they will find something suitable for their babies! Also I am praying the crews will work faster than expected so they can get on w/their lives quicker. The weather here is freezing so I can't imagine how cold it is up there.
Yesterday we got a bigger fire extinguisher (had a couple of smaller ones) & sort of practiced how to use it. Since Dwt. is gone a lot I need to be able to handle it & they are so big & heavy. Thank you Denise for this timely reminder!
I wish we were closer---I would bring you a meal & sit w/you a bit. May you know that WE all care! God bless you in this mess. Hugs.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope things come together and work out for them soon too.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh no!! So sorry to read this. Where are they located? Maybe once they figure out what they need we can do some type of drive. Clothing, furniture, personal items etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Standing in line right behind you Sue!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I update in a little while. Denise wrote me yesterday and I missed her email. She sent some pix, and I asked her if I can share them. Things are the same; very little sleep, stressed about Avi - it is tough on her. Good news, her bird Max is doing better. More in a little while.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

From Denise:

We are 5 days into dealing with things and exhausted. So many different insurance adjusters/agents (at least 6), so many different disaster cleaning crews (at least 4).
We have to meet them all and go through house with them as they take pictures and go through every personal item we own. That has been more trying on our minds
than one might think. I go to sleep telling myself tomorrow is a new day and it will be better
but so far it has not gotten there, I am not giving in though, I will keep telling myself because one day it will. My brain has switched into some type of delayed reaction
mode. I will see something or find something out and be numb to the news until the following day and out of no where it will reenter my thoughts and I will break down.
Example: 2 days ago I accidentally over heard my husband and one of the insurance inspectors talking. They were discussing how blessed we really were, had my husband
slept a mere 10-20 more minutes the chances of me, Aviannah and Max being alive would be slim to none. That information simmered for around 24 hours some where
in my jumbled up mind and hit like a brick wall while I was sitting in my office desk trying to get monthly statements out for our business.

On a lighter note Max our african gray parrot is finally looking like he will make it through this. He is still scared and not talking but he is eating, head bobbing to a
little music, and has whistled a few times. I went and bought him some Haagen Dazs vanilla ice cream and my son sent me video late last night of him eating it. I
was hoping it would make him feel better. The vet said the first 48-72 hours were the most crucial and will not be clear of worry for about two weeks post fire.
Mostly worried about toxins in his body killing him. Aviannah is settled a bit better but sticks to me like velcro and is still keeping the entire hotel safe from all the
noises in the night. Last night someone in the room next to us must have had a dog or something causing a scent in the air. She would sit up between us in bed and
sniff the air nose high then bark at it. She was eyes on the adjoining room door the entire time and started right back up this morning. I am including a few pictures
finally. Sorry, looking at them at times is just too much. Thank you and everyone from SM for thoughts, prayers, kindness and understanding. Three pics of Avi: find the
fluff, we need help with static, sleeping between mom and dad. A few pictures of what used to be the entryway (there is a picture on SM around thanksgiving of Avi
standing with the lil girls in the entryway I believe). One of the outside of the house. One of the kitchen. One of the piano now in my kitchen. The last picture is of
the three picture windows in my front room. I was standing by those yelling for help to get my bird out when all three of them imploded into the house one at a time.
The most amazing thing was there was a dry real Christmas tree still standing there that caught most the glass shards saving me and the bird from getting cut yet
unbelievably did NOT catch on fire some how. It was so dry you could not bend a branch it would just snap. I have to run more insurance people need us at the house
again and I need to get miss Aviannah to the groomer. I feel like a horrible mom for her right now and I needed help to get her groomed. Thanks again! Please forgive
any typos no time to proof read!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Denise! As bad as it is I see protection from God in your not getting killed or badly injured by so many things of which you spoke. I am so glad for small mercies. I know it is hard to recognize them in all this horrific mess. I am teary just thinking about you, your DH & the babies. A fire is on my list of the worst possible things that might go wrong---esp. a house fire. 
I am praying for strength both physical & mental at this time and fairness on the part of the adjustors/insurance, etc. Good weather would also help, but is probably not too normal this time of yr. where you live.
I am happy with you that Max is doing better---sounds like a smart bird!
Do you take Aviannah w/you to work now?
Sending more hugs & prayers for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter for keeping us informed!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is truly horrifying looking at the damage to the house and realizing (just for a moment) how much worse it could be. It must be exhausting going through this.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How horrible, it is worse than I imagined. Thank goodness your parrot is doing better and although you still have to wait longer, it's good he's eating. Such a terrible ordeal for you all, I hope you start to feel better each day.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> It is truly horrifying looking at the damage to the house and realizing (just for a moment) how much worse it could be. It must be exhausting going through this.


Yes, is horrifying looking at the damage. And, bear in mind that we are not there with Denise to have experiencd the unpleasant odors from charred debris and water damage (from fire hoses, etc.) ... it goes beyond looking at the pictures. 

Denise, I think about you, your husband, Aviannah, and Max every day. I can only begin to imagine how mentally and physically exhausting everything is right now. I think house fires have got to be one of the most terrifying and upsetting experiences to endure. 

Denise, thank you for updating Walter again. And, of course, Walter, thank you, again for updating Spoiled Maltese. But, Denise, again ... please don't feel pressure to get back to us right away. Yes, we ask about you ... and, we ask if there are any updates ... because we do care and worry that all of you are okay. We want you to know we are thinking about you. But, you need to take little breaks whenever you can.

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. Please give gentle hugs to Aviannah from me. I hope Max continues to get back to normal.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh Denise, the pictures are just awful! Thank God you are all OK. And Max is coming along, It sounds like he is going to be OK. Your post brought tears to my eyes. Just know that we are all with you, draw strength from us. You are a survivor. One day your house will be built back better than ever.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Denise I am so sorry for everything you have went through and everything you are still going through. Just thank God you are all ok and it sounds like Max will be fine too. Eating is usually a good sign. Praying you find somewhere to rent real soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Denise, we have been going through a lot here so I haven't been on SM as much. I am so so sorry, looking at the pictures makes everything so real. We went through a flood a few months ago it was unbearable at times and our flood doesn't even start to compare with what you all are going through. I just feel like I need to pray for you all. Please know that we are all here for you. I love you 


Heavenly Father, where do I begin, thank you Lord for being with Denise, Avi, Max and Denise's husband. Lord they are trying so hard to stay strong, carry them through those rough days as well as the good days ahead.I ask that you would bring them a little of your joy and peace each day. Lord give them strength as they rise each morning, give them hope in the midst of their great loss, give them peace and sweet sleep in the long nights. Lord calm Aviannah little spirit, may she begin to feel safe in her new environment may she rest at night, as she feels more secure. Lord thank you for keeping Max safe, Lord I ask no signs of toxins in his little body, you know how special he is to his mommy and daddy. Lord I just want to Thank you for being right beside Denise, may she feel your presence during those times when things take so long, when she feels overwhelmed, when it looks like there is NO ending of stress, may she hold your hand and look forward to her future. Thank you Lord for sparing their lives. Please give them a glimpse of the joy ahead. For I ask this all in the name of Jesus. Amen


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Walter, thank you for keeping us updated!

Denise, please know that you have your entire SM family thinking of you and sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. This is likely the most difficult thing you've ever had to endure; praying for strength for you and your family!


----------

